# frustrated



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

I cooked my third brisquet on the smoker this weekend and it turned out awful (tough as nails). The first 2 I did turned out pretty good but this one wasn't worth a darn. I think my problem was that I ended up with a trimmed piece of meat (10.5 lbs) this time and the others were untrimmed (12-15 lbs). I rubbed it down the day before, pulled it out for room temp 1.5 hrs. before cooking, put it on at 400 and let the temp come down to 200-225 (that took about 45 min) then I proceeded to smoke it for 9 hrs., foiled it and let it cook for another 2. I think I did everything right but it was basically inedible. Any ideas why? I'm thinking either a bad piece of meat or just that it was trimmed.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

The only ones we ever buy are the ugliest, most fat covered ones that everyone else has left. You can always trim the fat after it is done.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Start it out at 220-225 and smoke it for about an hour and a half a pound. Get a meat thermometer and pull the brisket when the internal temp (thickest part) is @195. Wrap it in aluminum foil and let it rest for 45min - 1 hour. Rest it in an icechest, no ice, or wrap in towels so that it stays warm. The juices will soak back into the meat that way.


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

HEB normally pulls through for me with good meat but I had a minimal selection, otherwise I would have gotten a big fatty one. Thanks for the help. I'm still learning.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Did you cook it fat side up? That's the only way to go. The fat juices will trickle down through the meat.


----------



## Wiz-Bang (Jun 17, 2008)

Leave the trimmed brisket to the yankees making something corned.

http://www.3men.com/competition%20brisket.htm
or 
Google "left handed brisket"

Never fails.
400 degree pit...sip another beer then begin.

WB


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just guessing, but maybe a lean piece of meat throughout and you did cook it pretty long

did you use alot of salt in your rub ? did it taste overly salty when you ate it ?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Did you cook it fat side up? That's the only way to go. The fat juices will trickle down through the meat.


There are many people who disagree with this idea, me included, especially when the heat circulates from below the meat. I always cook my briskets fat side down. The fat cap acts as a protective barrier from the heat. Instead of drying out the meat, the fat cap will render off. There is plenty of fat inside the brisket to keep the meat tender.

As for the OP, don't buy trimmed briskets again. Buy a packer with the fat on and put on the smoker. If you like, you can trim the fat, but you can always cut it off after it is done.

I really do not like the idea of starting at 400 degrees and letting the temp to come down. That could be part of the problem. Start at 250 and let the temp stay between 225 and 250, and like said earlier, cook for about 1.5 hours per pound. Get a meat thermometer and pull the brisket when the flat (the leaner part) hits 195. Foiling and coolering is a good idea too. Most important is to learn what a brisket feels like when you stab it with a fork. Experience and trial and error is the best teacher here. Also keep in mind that all briskets are different and they all take their own time to cook.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> Start it out at 220-225 and smoke it for about an hour and a half a pound. Get a meat thermometer and pull the brisket when the internal temp (thickest part) is @195. Wrap it in aluminum foil and let it rest for 45min - 1 hour. Rest it in an icechest, no ice, or wrap in towels so that it stays warm. The juices will soak back into the meat that way.


ditto, except i think towels are a little overkill. use a good styrofoam cooler.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

The towels are used if you don't use an icechest. Anything to keep it from cooling to quick.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> There are many people who disagree with this idea, me included, especially when the heat circulates from below the meat. I always cook my briskets fat side down. The fat cap acts as a protective barrier from the heat. Instead of drying out the meat, the fat cap will render off. There is plenty of fat inside the brisket to keep the meat tender.
> 
> As for the OP, don't buy trimmed briskets again. Buy a packer with the fat on and put on the smoker. If you like, you can trim the fat, but you can always cut it off after it is done.
> 
> I really do not like the idea of starting at 400 degrees and letting the temp to come down. That could be part of the problem. Start at 250 and let the temp stay between 225 and 250, and like said earlier, cook for about 1.5 hours per pound. Get a meat thermometer and pull the brisket when the flat (the leaner part) hits 195. Foiling and coolering is a good idea too. Most important is to learn what a brisket feels like when you stab it with a fork. Experience and trial and error is the best teacher here. Also keep in mind that all briskets are different and they all take their own time to cook.


ditto on all that. fat side down, untrimmed and at a minimum 1.5 hrs per lb.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

You don't need a protective cap if your smoking on indirect heat. 

The flat has enough fat in it to keep it moist?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

If you are smoking on indirect heat, you will still have heat circulating from below the meat on the majority of smokers. Even though it is not as intense as it would be if you were cooking directly over the heat source, it can still do some damage and dry the meat out. This goes especially for the flat, which has less fat than the point. 

Try it for yourself. I used to be in the fat side up camp too, but not any more. My briskets are always moist and tender.


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

*thanks*

As you all know and have shown, everyone has different opinions on smoking their meat. I heard from someone that he likes to sear his brisket which makes sense but it didn't work too well this time so I'm probably not going that route again. It's crazy to hear the argument on fat side down or up. Both sound like valid opinions so I'm not opposed to either one. I'll be trying all the ways that y'all have suggested until I find what works best for me and my smoker. I think I'm gonna cook one every weekend until I get it right (gives me a good excuse to stay at the house, drink some beer, and invite some friends).

WB - very interesting concept on the Left-Handed Brisket, and a great tool in that site, thanks.

BTW
Do y'all have an opinion on rubs? I've tried a different one everytime and I've never been completely satisfied, although not totally unimpressed either. I had a bad feeling about this last brisket when I bought it but I also believe that I learned a lot from it. Do y'all go to a meat man or where do you buy your brisket from?

I appreciate all of the help on this and I'll get it down come hell or high water. When I get it down I'll invite y'all over. Thanks.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's a couple of links that might give some a little help with smoking a brisket.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisketselect.html

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisket1.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

For whatever it's worth I start with a brisket that I can fold in half. If it won't bend then I won't buy it. My wife prefers Leggs seasoning so I usually use that. My son soaks his in Italian dressing and they turn out pretty good. I cook mine fat side up on the far end of the smoker at 225 - 250 for 4 -5 hours then wrap in foil with a little beer poured in then cook it for another 8-10 hours depending on size. Sometimes I cheat if I'm lazy and stick it in the oven after I wrap it and leave it overnight. No sense staying up all night if you don't have to and smoke doesn't penetrate the foil anyway. Just my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.







Good luck on your next one.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

In my opinion, the type of rub you use is important for formation of a quality bark. It is not vital, but it makes it much easier. 

I make my own rub, but it is based on Michael Mills' "magic dust". It is worth googling. I substitute turbinado sugar for regular sugar and add dry herbs to it. I prefer rubs that are heavy on paprika. I just buy my briskets at HEB. Like Viking mentioned, make sure they have good bend to them. Also, try to find a brisket that has pretty uniform, consistent thickness. The point end will always be thicker, but what you do not want is the flat to be too thin.


----------



## smittysmith13 (Feb 15, 2007)

Travo, 4hr smoke 250-300, then wrap em' good heavy duty foil and sweat them between 6-8hrs @ 300-350. I did two 15lbs this weekend and they came out great. They come out perfect every time!!


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks for all of the advice. much appreciated


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Kreutz's rub (don't remember where i read it) is just kosher salt, cayenne and black pepper. makes a nice crispy crust, may be too salty for some


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Guys, a real easy and good rub is available on the shelves at most groc stores. Just get some *Slap Ya Mama* (only ingred. are black pepper, salt, red pepper, and garlic) and rub it on thick, wrap in plastic or put back into the bag you bought it in, let it set overnight then come up to room temp while you ge the fire just right at 225-250 deg. Use pecan wood for the smoke and cook it about 10-12 hrs, fat side down. I always trim excess fat and that big chunk of fat on the point that will never render out. You can wrap in foil near the end of cooking if you want but not really needed. Cool slowly and then refrigerate before slicing. Freezes great in Ziplock bag is any is left over!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I trim mine fairly well before I start, but cook at around 225 and after about 5 hours, double wrap with heavy foil using a little sauce and Dr. Pepper and finish until the meat is about 200 degrees. I then let sit while still wrapped for about an hour prior to slicing. They are not dry and if you let go to 205 or 210, they'll fall apart where you can't even slice them!


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

225-250 4 -5 hrs pecan double wrap in foil put in oven at 210 for 4 more hours. 

you can use the pit for the last four hours but the oven is the easy way don't have to 

watch your temp that way. 

After the last 4 hours we leave ours in the oven overnight it will still be slightly warm in 

the morning we heat it bak up for lunch or you can freeze it and it will travel well. 

just put it back in the oven and heat it up. 

morning. You can


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I do mine kinda backwards....LOL*

One hour per pound at 225. 12 pounder is 12 hours @ 225. Rub, put in foil, put in oven the night before @ 225 about midnight (Put wrapped brisket in a roasting pan, as some juices and fat will leak out of foil) . Start fire in morning @5:30 (sleep all night, dont need to do anything to it) and unwrap and put on smoker for another 6 hours. This way it is ready about gametime (12 noon), and there is something to be said about presentation when guest arrive and see it coming off the smoker. A lot less fire tending this way. And a bloody Mary or Screwdriver in the morning seems to make the time go faster. I do mine fat side up, but from everyones' comments it seems not to matter.

Plus if you are doing ribs, chicken or sausage...you already have your smoker going and just add them about 10 AM or whenever, and it all comes off smoker at same time....HOT. Oh, yeah, never a trimmed one...I, like someone above take about a pound of the fat off the point end before cooking.

You CAN overcook one, and it will be mushy. One hour / lb @ 225 works for me. An electric knife makes cutting a tender brisket a piece of cake, and uniform and pretty slices.

Another trick I do, is what is left over, or I smoke two briskets at a time, I freeze whole in alum foil. Whenever I need some, for 2 or 8 people....I just take it out, unwrap and run across my table saw while frozen, and cut off what I need!! Best to do this before guest arrive!! LOL Dont report me to the health authorities....my saw is pretty clean! A short, short in the microwave, and it is just like it came off the smoker!

PS...no one mentioned...take a knife before cooking, and score the fat side the direction of the grain of the meat....when done...it is hard to tell....and when done slice brisket ACROSS the grain...opposite of the way your scores are! If you cut with the grain...it will be stringy!

Later
R3F


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Like ford and chevy everyone has a diffrent idea...*

Here is the way i burn my meat....To start i look for a brisket in the 12 to 13 lb range. This is a brisket that you can bend in half standing in the isle of the grocery store with everyone watching. h: cook day..... I start early in the AM and get a good bed of coals going using mesquite lump charcoal and mesquite and pecan logs. After getting everything good, hot and smokey I will get my temperature in between 215 and 225. This time while I'm getting the fire right I will prep my brisket. I do not trim! I place the fat side up and cover liberally with Worcestershire sauce and this coat with the Brisket Blend Dry Rub from *www.Texasbbqrub.com*. (Great Stuff... If you do NOT like your BBQ salty this rub is the one for you) I'll flip to the flat side and repeat the process with the Worcestershire and rub. Go ahead and lick your fingers...You'll want to! No my temp is between 215 and 225 so my brisket is ready to go on. I place mine fat side down. Once the internal temperature reaches 165 I will pull the brisket and wrap in foil. Then cook until the internal temperature is 200. This whole time I add logs and lump to get the fire going. This process will take 12-14 hours. If you want to cook it a little faster raise up the temperature. It wont hurt on the flavor, but your "smoke ring" will not be as visible. After my brisket reaches the 200 mark, I will wrap the meat foil and all in a towel in place in a cooler. Igloo, Coleman..your choice. Let the meat sit at least an hour. It will be good up till 2 hours depending on what time you eat. I like to time it so when I slice the brisket it the goes straight to the plate. No lag time or your brisket can dry out post slicing. And again, slice against the grain. Now time for the :brew: . I feel like i earned it after all of that. Again, this is how I do my brisket. Try it, change it, find something you like. Good luck. EWV8434


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

man that sounds like a Jeff Foxworthy joke...

you might be a ******* if... you cut your dinner meat with a table saw

I love it!



Red3Fish said:


> One hour per pound at 225. 12 pounder is 12 hours @ 225. Rub, put in foil, put in oven the night before @ 225 about midnight (Put wrapped brisket in a roasting pan, as some juices and fat will leak out of foil) . Start fire in morning @5:30 (sleep all night, dont need to do anything to it) and unwrap and put on smoker for another 6 hours. This way it is ready about gametime (12 noon), and there is something to be said about presentation when guest arrive and see it coming off the smoker. A lot less fire tending this way. And a bloody Mary or Screwdriver in the morning seems to make the time go faster. I do mine fat side up, but from everyones' comments it seems not to matter.
> 
> Plus if you are doing ribs, chicken or sausage...you already have your smoker going and just add them about 10 AM or whenever, and it all comes off smoker at same time....HOT. Oh, yeah, never a trimmed one...I, like someone above take about a pound of the fat off the point end before cooking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Whhyyy, is everybody (FishinChick), always pickin' on me!! LOL

Oh, yeah............. Cant forget the smiley!!

Just to give her more ammunition....my sweetie found two meat handlers, somewhere....they look like two little four pronged pitchforks with short handles to pick up large pieces of meat with, and only leave small holes in it. Works well with a big brisket.


Later
R3F


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I smoke briskets all the time but don't have the patience to smoke them for 20 or 24 hours so this is what I came up with and it works every time:


I brisket (not trimmed)
*Add one Lone Star Lite, soy sauce and Tony's into a cup*
*Inject the above into all portions of the brisket (especially the thinner area)*
Lightly salt both sides
Smoke for 2 hours at 300 - 350
Wrap in heavy duty tinfoil
Smoke for 5.5 hours at 300 - 350
Eat
The above bolded is very important and seperates a potentially dry brisket from an incredible moist brisket with a nice smoke ring.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

12 lb. brisket. Fat side up. Smoke for approximatly 6 hrs. @ 275 degrees, then wrap in foil and leave on for another 3-4 hrs (same temp). You cant mess it up at this point. Take it off, unwrap foil, let it cool slow, trim the fat, slice and serve. If you talk to 1000 people, you will find 1000 ways to cook a brisket. There no exact science.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Maybe I have a crush on you. 

It's all good redman. It just struck me as funny and something my father-in-law absolutely would have done. He was east Texas ******* to the bone and one of the best men I have ever known.



Red3Fish said:


> Whhyyy, is everybody (FishinChick), always pickin' on me!! LOL
> 
> Oh, yeah............. Cant forget the smiley!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Skip the brisket and do a meat loaf!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Arlon, I do meatloaf quite often, especially when guests show up. The problem I have is that I have a wife and a grandaughter that are brisket freaks while I'm more of a rib and pulled pork fan. Its hard to please everbody all the time but I keep try'n.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

TRAVO said:


> I cooked my third brisquet on the smoker this weekend and it turned out awful (tough as nails). The first 2 I did turned out pretty good but this one wasn't worth a darn. I think my problem was that I ended up with a trimmed piece of meat (10.5 lbs) this time and the others were untrimmed (12-15 lbs). I rubbed it down the day before, pulled it out for room temp 1.5 hrs. before cooking, put it on at 400 and let the temp come down to 200-225 (that took about 45 min) then I proceeded to smoke it for 9 hrs., foiled it and let it cook for another 2. I think I did everything right but it was basically inedible. Any ideas why? I'm thinking either a bad piece of meat or just that it was trimmed.


You did everything right, It sounds like you just got a bad piece of meat. We have all had a bad piece at some point or another. Just forget about it and move on!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I think you answered your own question...*

TRIMMED. You need all that fat to keep it moist and tender. I have never cooked a trimmed one!

Good Luck
R3F


----------

